# Deal with the Devil



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

During talk with H about his EA. He said that after our first date back in 2001, on his way home he spoke to the devil about making a deal with him if he would just let us be together for at least 10 years. Well it's been 10 years, so I guess that's his way of saying our "times up".... so I assume he is telling me stories wanting me to break things off since he doesn't have the balls to do it himself?? Not sure what to think.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

WTF? He's been watching too much SyFy channel. 

Tell Devil Boy that time is a man made concept and does not apply to hell or it's occupants. See "Eternity". It's the only time duration used when discussing time in hell.

Then have him go to "Rent a Sack" so that he can try and be a man for long enough to tell you the truth.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

And he grew up Catholic,, alter boy and all... you'd think if you wanted something good to happen you would pray to God,, not make a deal with the devil..... Just not sure what is going on in his mind right now. Makes me feel special though,, NOT !!


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

HerToo said:


> WTF? He's been watching too much SyFy channel.
> 
> Tell Devil Boy that time is a man made concept and does not apply to hell or it's occupants. See "Eternity". It's the only time duration used when discussing time in hell.
> 
> Then have him go to "Rent a Sack" so that he can try and be a man for long enough to tell you the truth.


:iagree:


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, that was an episode on Supernatural. I'm serious. A demon gave ten year deals. The hell hounds that come to collect are some kind of creepy.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

So, I'm not sure if this really happened seeing how he has never ever mentioned this before. Very confused on his intentions. I'm having lung surgery in January so worried he is just waiting to make sure that all goes ok, and then wants to separate??


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Tell that dummy that he is a fake!
I have been married to the devil for 38 years. And she has never mentioned talking to him. The devil is indeed in Ohio,works at 'THE' mega chain store that's in Columbus. Is 5'1 weighs 115 and has long auburn hair and has everyone decieved but me and her sex boys. Maybe we should hook him and her up and let the real devil have them. Funny you have put this thread on here tonight....I have been thinking all evening about how evil and wicked this woman has been and how difficult the depression is that she has caused me. But it seems that the devil has got in them both to destroy. Ah maybe that old ****** man is at this moment going, 'OH---IO".
No offence meant buckeye fans. Just ranting about two cheaters and abusers that live in this state.
OP...hang in there,God has got better for us both!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> *Tell that dummy that he is a fake!
> I have been married to the devil for 38 years. And she has never mentioned talking to him.* The devil is indeed in Ohio,works at 'THE' mega chain store that's in Columbus. Is 5'1 weighs 115 and has long auburn hair and has everyone decieved but me and her sex boys. Maybe we should hook him and her up and let the real devil have them. Funny you have put this thread on here tonight....I have been thinking all evening about how evil and wicked this woman has been and how difficult the depression is that she has caused me. But it seems that the devil has got in them both to destroy. Ah maybe that old ****** man is at this moment going, 'OH---IO".
> No offence meant buckeye fans. Just ranting about two cheaters and abusers that live in this state.
> OP...hang in there,God has got better for us both!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Omg, I just spit water when reading the first 3 sentences.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> Tell that dummy that he is a fake!
> I have been married to the devil for 38 years. And she has never mentioned talking to him. The devil is indeed in Ohio,works at 'THE' mega chain store that's in Columbus. Just ranting about two cheaters and abusers that live in this state.
> OP...hang in there,God has got better for us both!


Funny, cause my H is in Columbus right now. He works out of there for his truck driving. I just snooped through his computer and found TONS of porn sites and sex chat rooms.. even a site for personal ads. Yet he says there was no physical attraction to his EA....WTH!! So I agree with you about the devil being in Ohio...


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

uh...Don't you have to trade something to the devil to get what you want? & doesn't the devil come to collect rather than you just saying, "ok, time's up, gotta move on," especially since it's something you wanted so bad you made a deal w/the devil in the first place?

I call bullsh!t


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Well,even though I am a brown haired blue eyed white boy,,,I said the previous posts first three sentences in my best Fred Sanford voice,,,hehehe.
But OP if he drives a truck that delivers to the #1 retail giant...they may indeed have talked,lol. 
Geesh,I hope it's a good sign that even through the pain and depression, I am getting my sense of humor back,lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> Well,even though I am a brown haired blue eyed white boy,,,I said the previous posts first three sentences in my best Fred Sanford voice,,,hehehe.
> But OP if he drives a truck that delivers to the #1 retail giant...they may indeed have talked,lol.
> Geesh,I hope it's a good sign that even through the pain and depression, I am getting my sense of humor back,lol.


I actually quoted you to a friend and we both had a good laugh. It was perfect. I'm still giggling.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> .
> But OP if he drives a truck that delivers to the #1 retail giant...they may indeed have talked,lol.
> .



Yep he works for that #1 retail chain.... so I'm sure he's delivered there....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow...small world.


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Yep he works for that #1 retail chain.... so I'm sure he's delivered there....


Your post here that I am quoting is #26. The store is store #2666.
Weird,but check it out,Columbus south high st. store.
OHHHHHH SPOOKY KIDS...HEHEHE.
You know, I know I have gave most of my life to a cheating woman. Blind love on my part and religious reasons to stay together. But there is such a thing as karma and reaping and sowing of your deeds. This coming Thurs.the dissolution papers will be filed. And how great it would be if it becomes final before Christmas. I still have my integrity and my faith. I know that there is good that will come to me and I still have my sense of humor. Someone,somewhere will be better for us OP because we deserve better! If your guy made a pact with the devil,then look to the good now and find someone that wants you for who you are and not for who the devil would provide him. Thats just sick! I bet you are alot better than that!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> Your post here that I am quoting is #26. The store is store #2666.
> Weird,but check it out,Columbus south high st. store.
> OHHHHHH SPOOKY KIDS...HEHEHE.
> You know, I know I have gave most of my life to a cheating woman. Blind love on my part and religious reasons to stay together. But there is such a thing as karma and reaping and sowing of your deeds. This coming Thurs.the dissolution papers will be filed. And how great it would be if it becomes final before Christmas. I still have my integrity and my faith. I know that there is good that will come to me and I still have my sense of humor. Someone,somewhere will be better for us OP because we deserve better! If your guy made a pact with the devil,then look to the good now and find someone that wants you for who you are and not for who the devil would provide him. Thats just sick! I bet you are alot better than that!


I'm sure I've heard that address from him so yeah he has. That is kinda spooky,,,, It is a small world. 
I just think it's kinda sick that he would even tell me something like that... I mean , who in there right mind would even talk to the devil,, let along "make a deal" with him? so yeah our 10 years are up and he can move on with his deal... Not sure what that is yet, but I don't want any part of it.


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I'm sure I've heard that address from him so yeah he has. That is kinda spooky,,,, It is a small world.
> I just think it's kinda sick that he would even tell me something like that... I mean , who in there right mind would even talk to the devil,, let along "make a deal" with him? so yeah our 10 years are up and he can move on with his deal... Not sure what that is yet, but I don't want any part of it.


Well putting all the coincidences aside,,,I don't think that any man would tell you to not be alarmed at his internet behavior. Most would agree that it means that he is interested in doing what he is viewing. But you don't know that he has,it could just be a fantasy that he will never carry out. Search around this website and you will find ways of possibly catching him should he be meeting up with other women or just fantisizing about it.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> Well putting all the coincidences aside,,,I don't think that any man would tell you to not be alarmed at his internet behavior. Most would agree that it means that he is interested in doing what he is viewing. But you don't know that he has,it could just be a fantasy that he will never carry out. Search around this website and you will find ways of possibly catching him should he be meeting up with other women or just fantisizing about it.


I don't think he has done anything physical with anyone, not much time with his job. Just shocking that 6 weeks ago was Dday on his EA and by his computer history, just last week he was on a live sex chat site and on a xxx personal ad site. And to add to it, I keep getting more lies about the EA... Things aren't looking good to make it through this.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Setup a lie detector test for him and let him know the date. The Devil is in the details, and the truth.

It will help you make a decision, and can be used to support your divorce case should you decide to take that route.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> And he grew up Catholic,, alter boy and all... you'd think if you wanted something good to happen you would pray to God,, not make a deal with the devil.....


I dunno. I'd probably be more inclined to deal with someone who you know up front is giving you a raw deal than a petulant narcissist who's been known to flood the whole planet or turn the populace of cities into seasoning when he doesn't get his way or punishes you for eternity if you don't join his official fan club.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Numb in Ohio...it is best to look at what facts are obvious but those facts are not absolute signs of the future intent of the cheater. He is doing things that prove his intent to be with other women,this is a fact,face it.
But....sometimes people get complacent and foolish in their relationships and go on flings. I have no idea if he loves you and wants to spend the rest of his life with you but it is a possibility you know. He needs to be confronted and the two of you talk without spite and resentment,and get council to determine if what you have is worth working on and saving. It is an evil and adultrous culture we live in and it is possible that he is just on a foolish fling but deep down inside he may love you more than you know. We don't have enough details to determine or give advise as to what you should do though he is doing wrong and seems to be looking. He needs to be confronted and both of you come to the place where you can be open and determine what steps are needed to be taken to help you get back on the right direction for a loving and honest relationship.
Oh...and PS.... PSSSST-keep him away from that store #2666 
or the devil will get him for sure! That devil,she is evil!!!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I do believe he loves me.... But, I don't understand why he can't just come clean with his EA.... why I keep getting a different story every time we talk about it...and he says there was no physical attraction (yet he hid it for 5 months till I caught it)..and the pictures she sent him were all of the chin up(WTF ever)...and the only "sexual comments" were like"hey good lookin" (another WTF ever)... 
He is rug sweeping and I can't handle the lies anymore. I get it he's ashamed and worries that if he tells the truth I might leave,, but I have told him with the lies I will probably leave as well. 
So, I'm spinning in circles and can't believe anything he tells me at this point. 
Today was a moody day for me, so he got kinda pissed saying that I only get moody right before he gets home.


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I do believe he loves me.... But, I don't understand why he can't just come clean with his EA.... why I keep getting a different story every time we talk about it...and he says there was no physical attraction (yet he hid it for 5 months till I caught it)..and the pictures she sent him were all of the chin up(WTF ever)...and the only "sexual comments" were like"hey good lookin" (another WTF ever)...
> He is rug sweeping and I can't handle the lies anymore. I get it he's ashamed and worries that if he tells the truth I might leave,, but I have told him with the lies I will probably leave as well.
> So, I'm spinning in circles and can't believe anything he tells me at this point.
> Today was a moody day for me, so he got kinda pissed saying that I only get moody right before he gets home.


My dear,you are beating your head against a rock and expecting the rock to save you. I have done that for 38 years girl and it won't happen. GO BACK TO THE FACT...he was looking! Did he find? Only he knows. He will not tell you because he knows you are wanting to find out..and why? To divorce his sorry butt or so you can get even on him by sexing another man.Do you think he wants that? Nope,he wants his cake and to eat it too at your expense.
You perhaps have come to a place where YOU need to make a decision. You know he was looking and maybe has been doing this after finding and being with a number of others...who knows. But it does imply he would do this!!!
To perhaps help stop the fog and confusion,if you want visable proof you might go silent about it all,become a forgiving and loving wife and then do more verifiable means like are mentioned on here to catch him in the act.


----------

